
Show HN: Pascal to LLVM Compiler in Haskell - sam46
https://github.com/sam46/Paskell
======
wespiser_2018
One of the things I love Haskell for, and there are many reasons, is that it's
great at building compilers and interpreters. Monadic transformers for
effects, pattern matching in functions, strong types, polymorphic typeclasses,
the list goes on and on.

Finally, if anyone is interested in building something like this, there is a
great tutorial that, which I believe the author used but am not sure:
[http://www.stephendiehl.com/llvm/](http://www.stephendiehl.com/llvm/)

------
networked
This project may interest you: [https://github.com/int-
index/kalium](https://github.com/int-index/kalium). It is a limited Pascal-to-
idiomatic-Haskell compiler written in Haskell.

~~~
ncmncm
An LLVM-IR to idiomatic Haskell compiler in Pascal would complete the journey.

~~~
thesz
Most amazing "a compiler from Haskell to Pascal in idiomatic LLVM-IR" station
is missing in that journey.

